# My Sabre Multiscale Ghost 7 Build!



## ShreddyESP (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello there!

Let's start with a little backstory,
I had to sell 5 of my guitars last year to fund my Daemoness build. After getting my Daemoness, i got hit by GAS again, and i needed a second instrument. I looked around for a couple of weeks, I had my eye on a S7 Boden* (glad i didn't go that route), an Ibanez RG2228 and a few other guitars. I then discovered Sabre Guitars, which is a Cambridgeshire-(UK)-based guitar company. I spent the next few weeks asking around and doing some research, as that's the only way i could select a guitar, since trying-before-buying isn't an option. I got tons of great feedback from Sabre users and I had a chat with Dylan (Daemoness Guitars) and he had nothing but nice things to say about Chris (Sabre Guitars) too. That sealed the deal for me, as i had already fallen in love with their work.

I got in touch with Chris and we began to spec out a beast of a guitar. Chris has been a huge part of the creative process, making fantastic suggestions and modifications to my first draft of specs. I can easily say that, on paper, this guitar is my dream guitar! He has been extremely patient and easy to deal with. I believe i've been quite difficult to work with, since i've gone back and forth between a ton of specs, but he's been extremely accommodating so far. My build is scheduled to be finished next month, which is pretty much spot on the estimated delivery time of 3-4 months.

Here's an overview of the specs:

Body: Swamp Ash
Top: Cocobolo
Fretboard: Multiscale - Birdseye Maple
Scale: 25.25"-27"
Neck: 9 Piece Wenge-Purpleheart-Maple
Pickup Configuration: H-S [Bareknuckle Blackhawk + Bareknuckle Sinner]
Construction: Sabre's TRU-Bolt Design
Neck Profile: Strandberg EndurNeck
Bridge: Single Saddles ABM
Electronics: Graphtech Piezo System
Inlay: Custom Inlay at 12th fret

I can't say enough nice things about Chris and Sabre Guitars. This build has been an absolute pleasure so far, i can't wait to get my hands on my guitar and do a complete review!

Anyway, this thread would be worthless without pictures so:

Body Wood:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/7kvqmmv0b14orev/SwampAshBody.jpg

Top Wood:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/y5uahnn05zyj1vl/CocoboloTop2.tiff

Body and Top being glued together:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/u2jabpsy06lluy4/BodyTopGluing.jpg

I'll post more progress pictures as i get them. A lot of the build process happens this week, so keen an eye on this thread!

Cheers,
Shreyas


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 16, 2013)

Love that top - this is going to look great! In for the updates!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 16, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Love that top - this is going to look great! In for the updates!



Thanks mate! I'll definitely be posting more pictures and updates as i get them. Like i said, a lot of progress will be made this week, so definitely check back!


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 16, 2013)

I can't wait to see how this turns out! It will pair up nicely with your "Black Hole" Daemoness.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 17, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> I can't wait to see how this turns out! It will pair up nicely with your "Black Hole" Daemoness.



Indeed. They're going to make a badass team, haha.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 19, 2013)

Small update:

Chris just finished working on the neck. This is the first ever Licensed EndurNeck to be built by Sabre. I'm a big fan of Ola's designs and when i was offered the Endur Neck profile, i couldn't refuse!











I'm not sure if you guys can see this due to privacy settings, but here's a video of it as well. If you can't see it, have a look at the Sabre facebook page. It should be in the recent posts!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=546704082042545

https://www.facebook.com/sabreguitars

&#8203;More updates today!


----------



## StevenC (Jun 19, 2013)

That's beautiful and not helping my Sabre GAS.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 20, 2013)

StevenC said:


> That's beautiful and not helping my Sabre GAS.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 20, 2013)

That looks awesome! The wenge will look amazing when its all sanded and oiled up.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 22, 2013)

Another update!

Just got pics of the Top and Back from Christian. I'm so happy with the way it looks right now. I've always wanted a Cocobolo topped guitar, and this piece of Cocobolo has turned out amazing. The color will change a bit once it's oiled/waxed. The Cocobolo to SwampAsh top drop was Chris' idea, and i love it. I don't think a lot of people will appreciate the contrast between the two woods, but I love it.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 22, 2013)

God I love CNCs and beautiful wood.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 22, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> God I love CNCs and beautiful wood.



 Hell yeah!


----------



## Kammo1 (Jun 22, 2013)

That back rout just killed this guitar for me.......................


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 22, 2013)

Kammo1 said:


> That back rout just killed this guitar for me.......................



That's a shame.. What don't you like about it?


----------



## SavM (Jun 22, 2013)

Schweeet! This is going to turn out epic, can't wait for more pics!


----------



## Yimmj (Jun 22, 2013)

Mmmmm cocobolo literally impresses me EVERYTIME


Also: whats with the Endur Neck profile? is it supposed to have some kinda voodoo with that shape? does anyone have an explanation why its blocky? haha


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 22, 2013)

SavM said:


> Schweeet! This is going to turn out epic, can't wait for more pics!







Yimmj said:


> Mmmmm cocobolo literally impresses me EVERYTIME
> 
> 
> Also: whats with the Endur Neck profile? is it supposed to have some kinda voodoo with that shape? does anyone have an explanation why its blocky? haha



ENDURNECK

But in short,



> The EndurNeck allows you to play longer, faster and better by providing not only better support for the muscles and tendons of your fingers, palm, and forearm, but also acts as a guide that helps you straighten your wrist when playing the lower frets.
















As swedishfish73 said, it was designed by Ola Strandberg who has been very generous with his designs. Sabre Guitars is now offering the official .Strandberg EndurNeck profile on all Ghost Series instruments under licence from .Strandberg Guitarworks.


----------



## Jarmake (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow, that endurneck looks actually very very comfy to play. I love it. I might have to try it out sometime, if I'll ever make a guitar again.


----------



## Kammo1 (Jun 24, 2013)

ShreddyESP said:


> That's a shame.. What don't you like about it?


I truly believe in taking out a minimum of wood in that area that you need to  thats why I would not buy a Jackson with the huge rout, totally unecessary IMHO but each to their own. In fact I have christened these routs the "homeless routs" as yep you've guessed it they are big enough to house the homeless LOL!!!!!!!!! again Chris is a great builder but if I were a customer no matter how cool that guitar was I would not buy it based on that rout alone. I guess it's one of my demons..........


----------



## blanco (Jun 24, 2013)

I know what you mean Kammo1 i much prefer a nice tidy little route. I don't think it would put me off buying a guitar but each to their own. I'd imagine it would cut the weight down a bit as well. My biggest demon is when the cavity plate isn't recessed and just screwed straight onto the back of the guitar.

Really looking forward to seeing this finished. Endurneck's are really comfortable and i want to know what the sinner and blackhawk sound together.


----------



## sabreguitars (Jun 24, 2013)

Just to clarify...

The rear cavity rout is far larger than normal because Shreyas is having a Graphtech Ghost Acoustiphonic system installed. This cavity has to fit 2 pots, a 3 way switch, 7 piezo output cables routed down from the ABM saddles, a summing board, a pre-amp and a battery...

Couldn't really get much smaller lol


----------



## Aris_T (Jun 25, 2013)

Looks great so far!

Can't wait for the updates! Please incude the photos from the Ghost installation process. I always wanted to see how the piezo cables are routed, through the body, to the control cavity.


----------



## Ajb667 (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm digging that top wood. Friggin gorgeous O_O


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah dudes, the routing size is due to the extra electronics!

Also, small updates:







Sanded and oiled! Next step is the binding.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 27, 2013)

Another update from the Sabre camp. I'm LOVING the way this is turning out. 

I wanted curly-maple binding for the body. I had no idea it would turn out this good! 


















https://www.facebook.com/sabreguitars


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jun 27, 2013)

Classy!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 27, 2013)

capoeiraesp said:


> Classy!





Another update!

Some more shots from the binding process. Chris is doing some exquisite work here! So glad to have gone with the curly maple binding. I'm loving the way it's turning out.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jun 27, 2013)

That binding is tight! I love the little wenge strip up the body.


----------



## jahosy (Jun 27, 2013)

Love it


----------



## Toxic Dover (Jun 27, 2013)

That thing is gorgeous man! I LOVE me some cocobolo!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jun 30, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> That binding is tight! I love the little wenge strip up the body.



That was Chris' idea. I love it too. It's a very thin strip, but it adds so much to the top!



jahosy said:


> Love it







Toxic Dover said:


> That thing is gorgeous man! I LOVE me some cocobolo!



Me too! Cocobolo is win.


Also, small update from Sabre Guitars:
The body is complete! Chris has been working very hard to have this ready by the time I get to the UK. I can't thank him enough! Anyway, here it is:


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2013)

That forearm contour is so cool! There's nothing I love more than body wood showing through the top at the forearm area.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jul 16, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> That forearm contour is so cool! There's nothing I love more than body wood showing through the top at the forearm area.



I love the design as well! Glad you like it dude.


Here's an update:

The inlay is done! And i love everything about it. I wanted a representation of the Fibonacci Golden Spiral/Ratio. And what better way to implement this than the Nautilus shell? So i sent Chris a couple of images and he quickly came up with this sketch, which i totally fell in love with. And it turned out much better than i'd hoped. The inlay is a combination with Ebony for the darker areas.

Design:









Set in:





Sanded down and finished:









Cheers!


----------



## narad (Jul 16, 2013)

Insane! I mean, I can appreciate a guy that does a fancy inlay by hand, but what you can do with a CNC router is just phenomenal!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 16, 2013)

That's one of the coolest inlays I've seen...


----------



## bob123 (Jul 16, 2013)

Holy shit man, thats BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! That inlay is one of the coolest and best I've ever seen mate, nice taste in everything as well!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 16, 2013)

Uber classy inlay! The mockup looked a bit odd but with the MOP along with the ebony it looks amazing.


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jul 17, 2013)

narad said:


> Insane! I mean, I can appreciate a guy that does a fancy inlay by hand, but what you can do with a CNC router is just phenomenal!



 Chris is definitely one of the best!



Konfyouzd said:


> That's one of the coolest inlays I've seen...



Glad you like it man! I love the way it has turned out.



bob123 said:


> Holy shit man, thats BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! That inlay is one of the coolest and best I've ever seen mate, nice taste in everything as well!



Thanks bob! I'm glad you're a fan of the specs. I wasn't sure if people would like it, but i sure do!



BlackMastodon said:


> Uber classy inlay! The mockup looked a bit odd but with the MOP along with the ebony it looks amazing.



Yeah, Chris told me that it would be a combination of pearl and ebony when he sent me that mockup but i didn't expect something this good!


----------



## bob123 (Jul 17, 2013)

Who cares if people dont like it! Its your custom guitar, as long as you love it, everyone else can eat a bag of dicks as far as this is concerned haha.

That said, its a very classy combo man. Some gold hardware and you're just ... all set!



edit: If you put chrome on here... this is my response.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmLRTVYgEq4

hahaha


----------



## vent187 (Jul 17, 2013)

I had no idea how you'd top that Daemoness with your next Guitar purchase. But HOTDAAYMMM! That's the best guitar I've ever seen. That contour, that inlay, the wood choices. Congrats, man! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## sabreguitars (Jul 17, 2013)

By the way - about 2 thirds of what you see on that inlay was cut by hand. I use a laser rather than a CNC for most of my inlay work as its far more accurate and can cut sharp corners but there's a limit to how small you can go before the heat just destroys the material you're trying to cut. So a lot of the thinner bits are cut by hand. 

Really glad people like it!!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jul 17, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Who cares if people dont like it! Its your custom guitar, as long as you love it, everyone else can eat a bag of dicks as far as this is concerned haha.
> 
> That said, its a very classy combo man. Some gold hardware and you're just ... all set!
> 
> ...



 Sorry to disappoint you mate, but i'm going with black hardware on this one. Gold hardware sounds like a great idea, but i've never really liked the way it looks. It's too flashy for me!



vent187 said:


> I had no idea how you'd top that Daemoness with your next Guitar purchase. But HOTDAAYMMM! That's the best guitar I've ever seen. That contour, that inlay, the wood choices. Congrats, man! Can't wait to see the finished product.



Glad you like it dewd! I can't begin to express how excited I am about this build. And it's less than a week away from completion!



sabreguitars said:


> By the way - about 2 thirds of what you see on that inlay was cut by hand. I use a laser rather than a CNC for most of my inlay work as its far more accurate and can cut sharp corners but there's a limit to how small you can go before the heat just destroys the material you're trying to cut. So a lot of the thinner bits are cut by hand.
> 
> Really glad people like it!!


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 17, 2013)

Super cool!


----------



## kenshin (Jul 17, 2013)

Very classy indeed! And the black hardware should really top things off nicely


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jul 17, 2013)

kenshin said:


> Very classy indeed! And the black hardware should really top things off nicely





tristanroyster said:


> Super cool!



Cheers dudes! 

More updates! The EndurNeck is complete and the Wenge cavity cover is done!


----------



## hk_golgatha (Jul 17, 2013)

Everything about this is so gorgeous... I'm so jealous...
If it had a Hannes bridge I'd probably try and steal it... 

Can't wait to see more pictures! We have very similar tastes in guitar!


----------



## Watty (Jul 17, 2013)

That inlay.

That goddamn inlay.


----------



## nicktao (Jul 17, 2013)

Saw the skervesen post on the Fibonacci inlays, so that's where they got the idea! 

Sweet build man you've got a nice collection.


----------



## theo (Jul 17, 2013)

Man that is lovely. The Nautilus shell design is absolutely unreal! (love nautilus )


----------



## charlessalvacion (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome guitar! \m/


----------



## narad (Jul 17, 2013)

nicktao said:


> Saw the skervesen post on the Fibonacci inlays, so that's where they got the idea!
> 
> Sweet build man you've got a nice collection.



Hide yo inlays! Hide yo headstocks! Hide yo guitar designs! Cuz they're thievin' everybody out here!


----------



## jairic (Jul 17, 2013)

That is the most unbelievably hot guitar I've ever seen. can't wait for more updates.


----------



## Amanita (Jul 18, 2013)

narad said:


> Hide yo inlays! Hide yo headstocks! Hide yo guitar designs! Cuz they're thievin' everybody out here!


mate you seem to have some kind of a problem. a customer requested a Fibonacci shell inlay so we'll make him one. we wanted to try out some different variants so we did a test. were we to tell him 'sorri, something similar has already been done, think of something else'? and no, this is the first time i see this one, maybe our customer have seen it and wanted something similar or maybe he also likes math principles being demonstrated in natural objects...

excellent work on the inlay in this Ghost btw, looks gorgeous


----------



## narad (Jul 18, 2013)

Amanita said:


> mate you seem to have some kind of a problem. a customer requested a Fibonacci shell inlay so we'll make him one. we wanted to try out some different variants so we did a test. were we to tell him 'sorri, something similar has already been done, think of something else'? and no, this is the first time i see this one, maybe our customer have seen it and wanted something similar or maybe he also likes math principles being demonstrated in natural objects...
> 
> excellent work on the inlay in this Ghost btw, looks gorgeous



I do like to tease, but personally it seemed too well-timed to be independent thoughts. The Fibonacci sequence is so pervasive in nature you could have a whole guitar brand that did nothing but Fibonacci-inspired inlays, and the nautilus shell is not even the first thing that pops into my mind. 

But I'm going to get really skeptical if you have a "Fist of the North Star" Skervesen in the works...


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jul 18, 2013)

hk_golgatha said:


> Everything about this is so gorgeous... I'm so jealous...
> If it had a Hannes bridge I'd probably try and steal it...
> 
> Can't wait to see more pictures! We have very similar tastes in guitar!



I'm glad it doesn't have the Hannes bridge then, haha. I'll post more pictures as soon as i receive them. Cheers man!



Watty said:


> That inlay.
> 
> That goddamn inlay.







theo said:


> Man that is lovely. The Nautilus shell design is absolutely unreal! (love nautilus )



Thanks theo! All design credit goes to Christian. He put together this fabulous design!



charlessalvacion said:


> Awesome guitar! \m/







jairic said:


> That is the most unbelievably hot guitar I've ever seen. can't wait for more updates.



Cheers man!


----------



## Malkav (Jul 18, 2013)

As someone who finds "sacred geometry" interesting and is actually planning a Nautilus tattoo I've got to say that inlay is incredibly relevant to my interests as I too if ever ordering a custom with someone who can do inlays would probably have gone with some form of Nautilus.

That being said Sabre's design came out being far more incredible than I could have ever imagined and I honestly think that it's possibly the best inlay I've ever seen, not necessarily from a craftsmanship perspective though of course this does look flawless, but just from a personally aesthetic preference kind of point.

Also regarding the Skervesen thing, given how closely timed they were I would look at it as purely coinscidence, as one of the Facebook comments said an inlay this complex doesn't just happen overnight, it must have taken the guys at Skervesen a few days/possibly weeks to design and prototype their inlay.


----------



## SavM (Jul 18, 2013)

narad said:


> Hide yo inlays! Hide yo headstocks! Hide yo guitar designs! Cuz they're thievin' everybody out here!



Hahahah! Hilarious reference, brings back good memories lol


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jul 19, 2013)

Malkav said:


> As someone who finds "sacred geometry" interesting and is actually planning a Nautilus tattoo I've got to say that inlay is incredibly relevant to my interests as I too if ever ordering a custom with someone who can do inlays would probably have gone with some form of Nautilus.
> 
> That being said Sabre's design came out being far more incredible than I could have ever imagined and I honestly think that it's possibly the best inlay I've ever seen, not necessarily from a craftsmanship perspective though of course this does look flawless, but just from a personally aesthetic preference kind of point.
> 
> Also regarding the Skervesen thing, given how closely timed they were I would look at it as purely coinscidence, as one of the Facebook comments said an inlay this complex doesn't just happen overnight, it must have taken the guys at Skervesen a few days/possibly weeks to design and prototype their inlay.



It's nice to see someone with the same level of enthusiasm about this concept. I'd love to see your Nautilus tattoo when it's done


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 19, 2013)

That inlay is great!


----------



## ShreddyESP (Jul 20, 2013)

More progress with finishing the inlay:










Chris suggested that we go with a gorgeous matching Wenge backplate:





Anddddd it's finally done:


----------



## Aris_T (Jul 21, 2013)

This is absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## Minoin (Jul 21, 2013)

Holy shit, that is REALLY nice!! Congrats man, another piece of art in your possession


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 21, 2013)

That is awesome man! Congrats!

I'll bet that was a scary moment cutting that forearm contour, haha!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 21, 2013)

nicktao said:


> Saw the skervesen post on the Fibonacci inlays, so that's where they got the idea!
> 
> Sweet build man you've got a nice collection.



I guess Skervesen must've stolen it from me when I was discussing it in a private message with Ormsby over a year ago.

This guitar is phenomenal!


----------



## CptMcKay (Jul 21, 2013)

This is easily the most impressive guitar I have ever seen....I am in loooove man, hope it plays every bit as good as it looks!


----------



## Kammo1 (Jul 22, 2013)

Great guitar and what I appreciate most about it ? it is British built  Gotta give the UK guys my support  Without getting into a shit fest I do believe that the Brits are definately in the forefront when it comes to luthiery JMHO


----------



## jwade (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe I missed it, but what's the purpose of the triangular cutout on the back of the guitar?


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 22, 2013)

jwade said:


> Maybe I missed it, but what's the purpose of the triangular cutout on the back of the guitar?



Input jack


----------



## hk_golgatha (Jul 22, 2013)

Dayummm. Ended up more gorgeous than I expected, and that's saying a lot. Love the top and the inlay. 
I'm also a massive fan of that wenge plate. Honestly it's one of my favorite touches to the guitar lol.
Can't wait to hear how it plays!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 22, 2013)

My god.....that is absolutely stunning apart from the uncut strings  Great job on the inlay!!!


----------



## sabreguitars (Jul 23, 2013)

lol - obviously we trimmed the strings before she was delivered haha! 

Cheers for the great comments lads.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 23, 2013)

Fantastic looking build man!


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 23, 2013)

sabreguitars said:


> lol - obviously we trimmed the strings before she was delivered haha!
> 
> Cheers for the great comments lads.



Chris, this is the guitar that made me double take Sabre Guitars.

Stunning work man. After reviewing your catalog, I am convinced you will become a sought after luthier. I want to get in early 

Eric


----------



## Shaynos (Jul 24, 2013)

Got damn that's nice. Happy playing!
I love the inlay, and the ash showing through the top, and well....everything.
Chris at Sabre has nailed every detail.


----------

